# Julian A Guas Fishing Tournament



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well guys yesterday was the day, and what a day it was. The ramp in the morning was a mad house with over 75 boats ready to go for the tournament, I believe I was boat number 76 and there more after me! The weather was not the best but it was sunny.. My thing is if its blowing at least let it be sunny..  

Our plan for the tourney was to win the Bonefish division. We made our way across the bay in less than ideal conditions.. Our morning started off slow with very little water movement and not many signs of life.. We continue to pole and try to cover as much ground as possible against the stiff breeze.. We saw what we thought was a Stingray mud in the distance but as we got closer it proved to be different.. One cast later my reel was SINGING! A few minutes later we boated my new biggest Bonefish and what ended up being the tourney Bonefish Division winner.. Weighed in at 12 1/2 pounds length over all was 31" and to the fork was 27" and change! 

Over all the tournament was a great experience and I think Tico did an amazing job with it, it good to see someone put something like this together out of pure passion for kids and you could see that he was really passionate when he gave his speach.. The turnout was insane for a first year tournament.. Looking forward to doing it again next year.. here are some pics! 

The fish...

















Ceremony....


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wowweee...that is some mega bonefish! I can't believe what the first and second runs must have been like. 

Congratulations...

I once caught a couple of 7 lbers. near Key Largo. I thought then, pound for pound, that they pulled better than anything else I had ever caught. Still believe that, 20 years later. 

regards, Rich


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Rich yeah the initial tun seemed like it was never going to end! I will for sure have to agree with you pound for pound those fish are STRONG!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

That is one heck of a Bonefish!!! Glad to see such a great turn out!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on the bone [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] i bet you were a nervous wreck untill you got your hands on it  ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

My what a giant boner you have there. What???????

Somebody had to say it. ;D


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> My what a giant boner you have there.  What???????
> 
> Somebody had to say it. ;D


hahahah thanks for the kind word guys!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats on the tourny and personal record bro. Especially in those conditions. You guys kicked A$$. X2 on the turn out for the tourny. Tico did an amazing job. 83 boats fishing on a first year tournament is unheard of.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah man im glad it turned out to be that great! Tico is the man for putting that thing together.. Im ready for next year!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for supporting my cause. I'm sorry for the glitch but it was my first tournament. Congrats on that bonefish, it was amazing!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow wtg, that's a trophy bonefish for sure Alonzo.  

Looks like the event was well attended too. Great job Tico and all who helped, putting on a tournament is a lot of work.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I was hoping to see a picture of that fish. Wow, that is big. Congrats!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.. Tico no worries brotha but over all i think the tournament was run very well!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh man, that is one heck of a bone! [smiley=y-10.gif] A big congratulations on the personal best and tourney win! 



> My what a giant boner you have there.  What???????


I am getting more and more leery of fishing with you, Jason! ;D


----------

